# FF cultures stink! Where do you keep yours?



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Okay, I bought some cultures from a different place and they are very messy, the media is dark in color, and they stink so bad! My other ones don't. My other ones are light in color, drier, and do not have an odor. Could there be something wrong with these cultures, or could it just be difference in media being used? I don't have a seperate frog room or a basement to keep this stuff in. Its in my bedroom and it stinks so bad that I'm about to just throw it out.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Part of the difference is undoubtedly the age of the culture....the messier and darker cultures are likely older than the lighter colored, less stinky ones.

One good way to reduce the smell of cultures is to add a small amount of honey to the medium before adding water. Works like a charm.

Bill


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The differences in the media as well as the age of a culture can make a big difference in how the cultures smell. This is often due to other microbes getting in the media and feeding on the media. 

My cultures typically have a slightly fermenting vinegary smell although I did have one bad batch that smelled really bad (to the point, the wife asked me if that was how the cultures typically smelled she would have to reconsider the frogs).
The honey has antimicrobial properties and this can help keep the bateria down until the yeast gets really going. 

I do not use honey, but I nuke my cultures until they boil, cover the tops to prevent reinfection by bacteria and when cool add the yeast and a lot of flies. (the flies will carry yeast that has become adapted to your culture methods optimizing its growth in the culture). I also have not had a problem with mold since I began this method. 
(I use a basic Carolina based media, except that I add spirulina, and brewer's yeast, occasionally astaxanthin (if I plan on feeding out some maggots) and if I'm feeling generous and there is one laying around, a overripe banana. 

Ed


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

> I did have one bad batch that smelled really bad (to the point, the wife asked me if that was how the cultures typically smelled she would have to reconsider the frogs).
> 
> 
> 
> Thats how these are. The place I ordered them from did not label them with a date, so I don't know how old they are. They are fairly new I think due to their not being lots of shells or whatever you call them along the sides. I have them in my bedroom, and when you walk in the front door you can smell the cultures. I am going to throw these away, I really think something is wrong with them.


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

when i mix my medium i add a scoop of whey protein vanilla flavor. not sure if the protein helps the fly culturing much if at all however the cultures smell like vanilla so thats a plus.


----------



## siples (Aug 14, 2004)

*Whey Powder*

I was wondering if anybody was really having positive effects with whey? I work in a confectionary plant and have access to powdered whey, it is used in making caramel.
Thanks
Kieth


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I'd try it on a few cultures and see what happens. I'm doing the same thing with acidophilus to see what happens.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

Ed said:


> ...I nuke my cultures until they boil, cover the tops to prevent reinfection by bacteria and when cool add the yeast and a lot of flies....Ed


Hi Ed. By nuke-do ya mean that you microwave them?
I've read that microwaving is good for disrupting the cells of micro organisms.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

*media in viv*

I've been watching this thread and had a related question. What do you do when some of the media (liquifies) and pours into the viv when you are trying to shake out FFs ?

Is this dangerous for the frogs. I'm talking about a tsp or so

Thanks
Otis


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I do mean microwave them. 

Ed


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Otis, I don't know because I don't do it that way. I dump them first into another container that has the supplements in it for dusting. I then dump them into the tank. 

I threw out the stinky cultures. I did make new cultures with them first, but they are not producing. So that person sent me bad cultures! I will not be buying from them again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

*media spill*

Back2eight,
Thanks. Presently I only dust three times per week.

Otis


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Excess media in the tank can (and I stress the can part) lead to excess microbial growth which in theory (and I stress the theory part) depending on type of bacteria (again stress type) taking advantage of the media cause health problems for the frogs. 

In other words possible but unlikely. 

Ed


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

*media spill*

Ed,
Thanks. It was only a tsp and I wiped it out immediately so hopefully everything will be okay.

SF
Otis


----------

